# Homemade Western unimount control?



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just like the title says, can this be done? Don't really want to pay $250 for a new one, if i can make one for cheaper. Does anyone have one for sale possibly?


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Both the truck harness and the controller can be made with ease. 

If you can't find a four position "joy stick" at your local electronics store, you can use two momentary toggle switches, on-off-on, just make sure they are momentary - won't stay in the "on" position. Use one for up/down and the other for left/right...


----------



## MUNRO75 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone interested in building me one of these or rebuilding mine. i picked up a used unimount last winter and the control looked like it'd been in a light fire (little melting and cracked cord) worked fine til now. 
thanks and if anyone is interested my email it [email protected]

thanks and take care,
matt


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

check around on ebay, i got one for like 75 bucks last year


----------



## jeepster18 (Dec 29, 2014)

do you have the schematics to use two momentary toggle switches


----------

